# New CDX in da HOUSE!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! It's my great pleasure to introduce the Mac Daddy of my obedience world, Mr. Quizzler, CDX! He finished his CDX today, winning a large class of (I think) 15 Open A dogs with a score if 197.5! He's my first CDX dog! :heartbeat

This means he earned his CDX by winning his class each time he qualified, and earning scores of 198.5, 196.5 and 197.5!

I'm very proud of my little red-headed Man Boy! AND... while I LOVE the high scores, what I like best of all is the fact that each performance has come with an array of comments from on-lookers speaking to how much fun he is to watch in the ring! His tail wags the entire time! That's the best part! 

Now we'll get serious about finishing up our Utility training, with plans to hit the ring again in early 2011!

Thanks for letting me brag on my boy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow congrats Quiz (and Steph!! )!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

How AWESOME Steph!!!

CONGRATS to you and Quiz!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, job well done!!! :nchuck:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooo!! Well done 
And watching a dog with his tail wagging the entire routine is always a joy to behold.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A CDX is nothing to scoff at, but a CDX with a joyful dog prancing every step of the way is a special achievement. Congratulations!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go, Quiz! This is such a meaningful accomplishment. There are at least 100 ways to NQ, and those high scores are amazing. Were you nervous as it came to the end and you and Quiz almost had it? Those are the only moments I get butterflies- when it is 30 seconds to title/ no title. I love watching Quiz's videos because he is such a happy working dog and stylish.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HUGE congratulations! You should be so proud of your team!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to you Steph and Quiz!!!
I love watching him too, such a happy boy!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Fabulous news! Congratulations to you and to Quiz!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Those about to compete in obedience (also looking at late 2010, early 2011)--we salute you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Way to Go Quiz and Steph!!! Awesome accomplishment. Looking forward to your debut in the Utility ring!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> Those about to compete in obedience (also looking at late 2010, early 2011)--we salute you! Congratulations!!!


LOL - Is this a gladiatorial reference? Very nice.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to Go Quiz and Steph!!!!!!! Great dog...great trainer....awesome combo!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yay, congrats!I love showing in both open and utility for totally different reasons. Utility is fun because it's such a challenge. You never know what a dog might pull in the utility ring. Always have to stay alert in the utility ring. But after showing in utility for awhile, I enjoyed going into the open ring because for the most part you can just relax - much less thinking involved on the part of the dog and the handler.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to a great team :banana:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Quiz and Steph on a job well done


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job! Awesome scores! Best of luck on way to utility.

Linda -- you get +2 pts for Gladiator reference


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Steph and Quiz congrats on your new shiney new title... CDX... What a great team you must be. Those a very nice scores and woot on the placements! Someone mentioned videos? I would love to see some.
Congrats again 
Michelle and Titan


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, all! I still have to load the video, but will try and get to it tonight.

OH -- and the ring conditions were HORRIBLE! No lie, they had to fill at least eight gopher holes IN THE RING and still, we had gophers popping their heads up every so often!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Gophers!!! Now there's a distraction for you!!!
Good for Quiz for working around the wildlife


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> A CDX is nothing to scoff at, but a CDX with a joyful dog prancing every step of the way is a special achievement. Congratulations!


Ditto what he said.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You deserve every brag! congratulations to both of you


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> OH -- and the ring conditions were HORRIBLE! No lie, they had to fill at least eight gopher holes IN THE RING and still, we had gophers popping their heads up every so often!


I always say I'll never move to the southwest because I don't want to deal with outdoor trials! I'll take my mats and air conditioning :


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

congratulation!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Woo-Hooooo!! Congrats QUIZ!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job you two! WooHoo, on to Utility!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Another HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! You must be thrilled. (You can get "Proud Parent of a CDX Dog" T-Shirts from Cafe Press! (I couldn't resist).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Huge congrats to Stephanie and Quiz!!! So while you are working on getting into the utility ring, will we see you at some agility trials?!

Looking forward to some video!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks, all! I still have to load the video, but will try and get to it tonight.
> 
> OH -- and the ring conditions were HORRIBLE! No lie, they had to fill at least eight gopher holes IN THE RING and still, we had gophers popping their heads up every so often!



I heard last night in class that in addition to the gopher holes, there was sewage seepage in the Utility ring.:yuck: They put one of those construction saw horses over it, talk about the ultimate distraction for those poor Utility dogs and handlers.

So extra extra kudos for succeeding under those conditions!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks, all! I still have to load the video, but will try and get to it tonight.
> 
> OH -- and the ring conditions were HORRIBLE! No lie, they had to fill at least eight gopher holes IN THE RING and still, we had gophers popping their heads up every so often!





Augie's Mom said:


> I heard last night in class that in addition to the gopher holes, there was sewage seepage in the Utility ring.:yuck: They put one of those construction saw horses over it, talk about the ultimate distraction for those poor Utility dogs and handlers.
> 
> So extra extra kudos for succeeding under those conditions!!



Beginning to sound like the conditions I heard the Agility people withstood at the AKC invitational this past year!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Beginning to sound like the conditions I heard the Agility people withstood at the AKC invitational this past year!


It was unfortunate, but I can't fault the Club. They did their best to make it workable. There's really no such thing as indoor shows here in So. Cal., so we all know going in that we have to contend with nature. People were being really good sports about it.

I wasn't aware of the sewage in the utility ring. There was an issue over in agility and the bathrooms were flooded. It's usually a nice park - although the side where they held agility is consistently nicer than where they were doing obedience. If we could get the obedience entry numbers up, maybe WE'D get the nice side of the park!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go Team Quiz!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this before now! Congratulations to you and Quiz!!! Can't wait to hear he's rocking the utility ring!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> Huge congrats to Stephanie and Quiz!!! So while you are working on getting into the utility ring, will we see you at some agility trials?!
> 
> Looking forward to some video!


Thanks!

I hope to do a little agility. We're just living on a very tight budget these days and AKC entries are so darn expensive! I may look for some ASCA shows; gotta love $10 entries!


----------

